# Heroes: Villains



## Clark Kent (Sep 23, 2008)

*Heroes: Villains
By unowhoandwhy - 09-23-2008 09:11 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

So, did everyone watch the 2-hour season opener last night? What did you think?

My favorite scene had to be when Sylar was rootling (the only word I could think of to describe it) around in Claire's brain and she asked if he was going to eat it and he replied, "That's DISGUSTING, Claire!" ...apparently even crazy psycho superpowered serial killers have standards! Tee hee!

The Nathan/God thing is probably going to get on my last nerve, but I love that he is hallucinating Linderman. Why Linderman?! Not that I have a problem with it, just wondering why.

I like dark future Peter a lot better than useless emo Peter, hope future Peter gets to stick around a while and that emo Peter grows the heck up while he is stuck inside that bad guy Jesse (and what is his mysterious power, anyway?!). I also hope we don't get too many scenes between Peter & Claire because the ick factor is much too high. I know they are dating in real life (or were), which is icky enough, he's much too old for her, but on screen it is even worse because he's her frickin' uncle! What is this, 1800s West Virginia? Ancient Egypt? Yuck!

Did future Ando have a power or was he using a gadget when he threw that electricity thingie at Hiro and killed him? Was it really Ando or was it a shapechanger? If it was a shapechanger it had to be someone like Peter or Sylar, someone with more than one power. I can't see Ando turning against Hiro at all, but it will be fun to find out what led up to that point.

I like the darker (and buffer, yum!) Mohinder. I was getting a little tired of sissy boy Mohinder, he needed a good shake-up. Although, the thing with Maya was more creepy than sexy.

Fake Niki (what's her name again?) has the coolest power, I didn't see that mansicle freeze thing coming at all, but loved the effects! Too bad we can't have that happen to more paparazzi, the world would be a better place.

And, finally, what is up with Mama Petrelli?! She is one cold-hearted you-know-what, isn't she?! Was she really messing with Sylar to brainwash him or is she really his mother? I mean, he has the same dark good looks as her other children and the same dangerous dark side, only he has let his dark side out to play in a big way, unlike her two "disappointing" sons.


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

